# Asus or MSI (mobos)



## Pantberd (Mar 8, 2022)

Asus TUF Gaming Z690-Plus WIFI vs MSI Z690 EDGE WIFI.. I would like your opinion on which of the two you would choose. These are the versions with DDR5. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joe Bauers (Mar 8, 2022)

I tryed two ASUS board last two month - Z690 Maximus Formula and Z690 Maximus APEX - both failed and RMA. Even EK wasserblock leaked in first case.
MSI - Z690A PRO and MSI - Z690A Torpedo both works.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 8, 2022)

Asus is way much bigger company than MSI. Both produce low/high end quality motherboards for all types of users. From my personal experience, last year I bought an Asus Tuf x570 model but it has a faulty ram slot so I return it then I choose MSI MEG. So far it is good.
But I have to say that MSI's box is much much well designed and bundled with full accessories (screw driver, usb drive, stickers, and more) than Asus.


----------



## ruff0r (Mar 8, 2022)

About the same here bin Using Asus back in days Only , they are not the same Company or quality like back in the Days. (the very expensive Boards are still very good thou)
Used MSI in my last few builds Am4/LGA1700 doing fine.
The only thing i give the Asus LGA1700 boards they support the old 15xx Socket Cooler spacings .


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 8, 2022)

ruff0r said:


> About the same here bin Using Asus back in days Only , they are not the same Company or quality like back in the Days. (the very expensive Boards are still very good thou)
> Used MSI in my last few builds Am4/LGA1700 doing fine.
> The only thing i give the Asus LGA1700 boards they support the old 15xx Socket Cooler spacings .


Would you prefer Asus Rog over MSI MEG?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

Never had a Asus fail apart from from i bought off ebay that was DOA, but was probably ripped off


----------



## Tarte (Mar 8, 2022)

I had 12 years long an ASUS Mobo(AM2+,nVidia chip), no problems.
Now an MSI MEG(x570), again with no problems.
Now I kan't say how the actual ASUS Mobo are.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2022)

Both are good manufacturers and basically you can't go wrong with either. Though personally I like Asus' bios more as it's somewhat simpler to use.



Tigger said:


> Never had a Asus fail apart from from i bought off ebay that was DOA, but was probably ripped off


The X58 board?


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 8, 2022)

If it was msi vs gigabyte i would definitely choose msi. Gigabyte definitely chose a wrong path in bios ui in the recent years, and because nowadays every manufacturer tends to unify the bios experience (so the ui will look more or less the same either its a h410 or x470 or z590 board), ... so if the bios is designed like shit in Z490 Aorus Elite AC  and B450M DS3H (recent giga mobos i tried out), you can clearly say gigabyte mobo = crappy bios ui (almost unusable). X299 tomahawk is what i currently use, the bios is great, really nothing to complain about except long POST times, around 20 seconds (but thats normal for X299 boards as they carry a lot of extra controllers and stuff). I didnt test asus mobos much, only got a H110M-R at office (basic H110 but with creative pcie layout), the bios is ok, but i am not sure if its similar to the current 600 series lineup.* I think you should compare specific msi vs specific asus mobo side by side to make a decision*, because i know that there are some really good asus mobos and some really good msi mobos too.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> If it was msi vs gigabyte i would definitely choose msi. Gigabyte definitely chose a wrong path in bios ui in the recent years, and because nowadays every manufacturer tends to unify the bios experience (so the ui will look more or less the same either its a h410 or x470 or z590 board), ... so if the bios is designed like shit in Z490 Aorus Elite AC  and B450M DS3H (recent giga mobos i tried out), you can clearly say gigabyte mobo = crappy bios ui (almost unusable). X299 tomahawk is what i currently use, the bios is great, really nothing to complain about except long POST times, around 20 seconds (but thats normal for X299 boards as they carry a lot of extra controllers and stuff). I didnt test asus mobos much, only got a H110M-R at office (basic H110 but with creative pcie layout), the bios is ok, but i am not sure if its similar to the current 600 series lineup.* I think you should compare specific msi vs specific asus mobo side by side to make a decision*, because i know that there are some really good asus mobos and some really good msi mobos too.


That's also just an opinion thing. Personally I like Gigabyte bios more than MSI (I had a MSI B450 board before my current Gigabyte B550).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Both are good manufacturers and basically you can't go wrong with either. Though personally I like Asus' bios more as it's somewhat simpler to use.
> 
> 
> The X58 board?



A Asus maximus VII gene, i guess the P6T can count. both were user fault though imo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Neither, Go AsRock.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2022)

I like higher end Asus, like ROG stuff. Their mid range stuff used to be ok.. I got a dead one from newegg.. I did get my money back, so that’s good. I have had a few of their mid range boardss, they were ok but didn’t really stand the test of time like their ROG stuff did for me.. Assrock is ok too, I have an older one running an overclocked 3770K. It also came with a dead 3770K and some insulation


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I like higher end Asus, like ROG stuff. Their mid range stuff used to be ok.. I got a dead one from newegg.. I did get my money back, so that’s good. I have had a few of their mid range boardss, they were ok but didn’t really stand the test of time like their ROG stuff did for me.. Assrock is ok too, I have an older one running an overclocked 3770K. It also came with a dead 3770K and some insulation


I'd say Steel Legend is like the true TUF of yesterday (Sabertooth).


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi,
I'd usually only consider ROG line personally 
Hero is is lowest form there and the z690 hero had a little issue out the gate my luck I would of gotten this one because it has onboard graphics seeing gpu's are like bigfoot sightings 










Guess I should add 
Seeing lowest line of ROG boards are now 600.us I pass on the entire platform.


----------



## defaultluser (Mar 8, 2022)

They have about the same build quality - also, roughly the same level of quality in bundled Motherboard control suites

They are both vastly superior to Gigabyte!


----------



## Calenhad (Mar 8, 2022)

I have used and built numerous computers with Asus motherboards in them. First one I bought was a LX440 based dual Pentium II board. I have had one DOA board from Asus since then. Never had any issues other than that. I have had ROG motherboards since Republic of Gamers became a thing. I can highly recommend Asus motherboards.

That being said, I have less experience with MSi motherboards. But I have never had any issues with those either.

Gigabyte on the other hand. Good grief... GPUs, motherboards, PSUs are all junk in my experience. Had several GPUs and motherboards stop working after just a couple years of use. PSUs, well I am sure you've seen videos of how great they can be. 

I have run into a few problems with Asrock as well, but that was years ago. I hear their higher end stuff is, and has been, great for several years now.

Personally I stick with Asus ROG first, then MSi a good second.


----------



## Why_Me (Mar 8, 2022)

Pantberd said:


> Asus TUF Gaming Z690-Plus WIFI vs MSI Z690 EDGE WIFI.. I would like your opinion on which of the two you would choose. These are the versions with DDR5. Thanks in advance!


That MSI board looks to have better cooling.

https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/MPG-Z690-EDGE-WIFI 









						TUF GAMING Z690-PLUS WIFI｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




					www.asus.com


----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2022)

Honestly.. I am too chicken to buy anything but ROG stuff. I haven't seen a newer MSI board but my buddy had one a while ago and I thought it was a bit of a joke. I did have one Gigabyte, not too sure if I would buy another. It was a nice board, felt the part too with its weight. It’s performance was ok, and the bios sucked. Assrock is like the great unknown.. some are good.. some not so good? I don’t know. ROG stuff usually lasts for me, and I can usually run it fairly hard.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi,
Last I remember god like wasn't anywhere near it's name


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 8, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> really nothing to complain about except long POST times, around 20 seconds (but thats normal for X299 boards as they carry a lot of extra controllers and stuff).


Reminds me of socket 775, especially the Asus P5QL Pro (P43) (2008) and Asus Maximus II Gene. (P45) (2009) 

IIRC, I get the same thing (long boot) with the Asus' socket 1366 motherboards. The BIOSes don't seem much different than with Asus' socket 775 motherboards.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 8, 2022)

everything is fine as long as its not gigabyte


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't buy anything but Asus, not till i have a problem with them at least which i never have since a p5b deluxe.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Reminds me of socket 775, especially the Asus P5QL Pro (P43) (2008) and Asus Maximus II Gene. (P45) (2009)
> 
> IIRC, I get the same thing (long boot) with the Asus' socket 1366 motherboards. The BIOSes don't seem much different than with Asus' socket 775 motherboards.


I have a P6X58D-E on my 2nd PC and I can confirm the long boot time. Especially with the SATA3.0 controller enabled.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Assrock is like the great unknown.. some are good.. some not so good?


I have a B550 motherboard from ASRock and I wonder where I can even disable the spread spectrum. Interestingly, I haven't found where that is. But everything else is fine, pretty much.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2022)

I think my R3F had like a 20-25 second boot come to think of it.. not like my current rig, it is ridiculous in comparison.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> have a B550 motherboard from ASRock and I wonder where I can even disable the spread spectrum. Interestingly, I haven't found where that is. But everything else is fine, pretty much.



Spread spectrum should be somewhere near your memory settings no?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I think my R3F had like a 20-25 second boot come to think of it.. not like my current rig, it is ridiculous in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Spread spectrum should be somewhere near your memory settings no?


Don't know, ATM.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Honestly.. I am too chicken to buy anything but ROG stuff. I haven't seen a newer MSI board but my buddy had one a while ago and I thought it was a bit of a joke. I did have one Gigabyte, not too sure if I would buy another. It was a nice board, felt the part too with its weight. It’s performance was ok, and the bios sucked. Assrock is like the great unknown.. some are good.. some not so good? I don’t know. ROG stuff usually lasts for me, and I can usually run it fairly hard.



970 Extreme 4, was robust for a AM3+ board, unlocked a X2 555BE into a X B55/965BE.

This Steel Legend runs this 5800 no sweat with ram at 3600 xmp.

They tend yo be on top of bios updates as well, Asus sandbags bad.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 8, 2022)

I will say that I had an MSI board (X470) that bricked itself after I went to edit my memory timings. However, the RMA process was very smooth and I got a replacement board relatively quickly (I know it was replaced because the USB 3.0 header I bent was fine when I got it back).

I haven't had any experience with ASUS's customer support and RMA process, though I've heard mixed things about it.


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 9, 2022)

I only avoid Gigabyte, Biostar and AssRock. Everyone else is good in my book.

Two B550 Aorus Pro boards died on me and the third replacement was DOA, that was fun, especially since I did nothing to cause those deaths.

Biostar's crapware doesn't interest me.

AssRock can shove their NFTs, garbage products & shady anti-reviewer practices where the sun don't shine.

Meanwhile, my ROG Strix B550-F was rock solid when I bought it and still is. So my experience with Asus has been pretty good. Not sure about MSI boards, I have yet to try those.


----------



## xcescxa (Mar 9, 2022)

Doesnt matter as long as you get what you want.


----------



## maxfly (Mar 9, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Doesnt matter as long as you get what you want.


And you buy it from some place that wont give you any grief returning it if there's an issue


----------

